# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  HDMI и Full HD видео 1080p

## vladigordis

Кто знает зачем нужна такая высокая пропускная способность у HDMI 1.3 более 10 Гбит/сек, если для просмотра Full HD 1080p видео в интернете требуется максимум 20 Мбит/сек?
По идее видео 1080p оно что на youtube 1080p, что на BlueRay 1080p и ничем не отличается!

----------


## AndyPanda

А вот нифига подобного.Все зависит от формата данного видео.Например у меня с камер идет тоже Full РВ 1080p кодеком MJPEG - поток 8-9 МБит, если кодек MPEG-2 до где-то 5 МБит, а вот если Н.264 то тогда 1,5-2...поэтому и нужно.А с блюрэя скорее всего идет мпег второй. Вдобавок тут еще добавляется поток на звук и разная может быть глубина цвета. Так что без дополнительных показателей слово FullHD 1080 р нам сообщает только об
1) разрешении данного видео
2) отсутствии интерлэйной (черезстрочной) развертки 
и больше ни о чём.А вот как раз для высокого качество нужен достаточный (а для видео разных жанров он разный) поток.

----------


## advadovobia

Конечно. Так бывает. Можем пообщаться на эту тему.

----------

